# How do I make a 3.5mm - 3.5mm stereo plug?



## Seamless Sounds

Both ends are male. I can just take two headphone cables, cut them apart, strip the wire, and attach them together? If so what is the correct way to wire them?


----------



## Juaquin

There is a thread stickied at the top of this forum called "Step-by-step: How to make an Interconnect". You may find it useful.


----------



## Good Times

Best just buy two 3.5mm plugs and some wire, and start from scratch rather than trying to join two cables. Much neater, much easier, and you can choose your components. 

 And if you do this, then check that 'how to make' thread and you're done. Very simple even for a first timer.


----------



## a19als

use this


----------



## apatN

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/how...ep-pics-50729/


----------

